# Morph Identification Help?



## Sweetcheeks7911 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am new to the reptile world and I am looking to get a Leopard Gecko within the near future.

I have seen a Morph that I quite like, but so many websites list it under different names and was wondering if you could give me a definite answer as to what this morph is called?

Also, how readily available are they? Whats the general cost for on and is there anyone in the Romford, Essex area that sell these morphs?

Thanks everyone! x


----------

